# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Provimet e VJESHTES

## useruser

Jam student ne vitin e pare, mjekesi, ne Tirane. Doja te dija se si funksionojne provimet e vjeshtes. Mund te lesh provime ne vjeshte, me synim marrje te nje note me te mire? (pra jo vetem ata qe ngelin?). A mund te marresh note maksimale ne vjeshte? Ju falenderoj qe tani per informacionet.

----------

